# [SOLVED]Poświata wokół liter w kde

## charonh

Witam 

Zmieniłem grafę... po wejściu do kde mam białą poświatę w okół liter prawie w każdym oknie.  :Shocked: 

Wygląda to tragicznie... kojarzę takie efekty z jakiś tam odtwarzaczy wideo, gdzie się dawało cień pod tekstem dla kontrastu... ale tu przy mniejszej czcionce cały tekst jest na białym tle... 

Na drugim kompie jest wszystko ok przy identycznych ustawieniach. Efekt włącza się od razu przy pierwszym odpaleniu kde...

Gdzie to wyłączyć, co to jest?

Pzdr.

WojtekLast edited by charonh on Tue Mar 29, 2011 6:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charonh

 :Smile:  po kilku godzinach sprawdzania i testowania ustawień... normalnie wszystko co się dało... w końcu złapałem pilota (bo to TV LCD) i parametr ostrość...  :Laughing: 

Pzdr.

Wojtek

----------

